# Need Turkey cooking help



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I raised 3 turkeys this year, first time. Mrs Nut decided to do a practice run and roast a turkey today to try them before Thanksgiving. She cooked a 21 lb hen in a roaster at 325, same as she has for 33 years. 

The bird tasted okay but was VERY dry. She had water in the bottom, rubbed it with butter and basted it in between. 

Any special considerations cooking a home grown turkey needs, or did I just raise a bum bird?


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

yep, brine the turkey first in a 5 gallon bucket 

1 gallon water heat add 
1 cup kosher salt 
1/2 cup light brown sugar 
1 gallon vegetable stock
2 tablespoon black peppercorns whole

add add 1 to 1-1/2 gallons cold water and ice keep chilled in the fringe if you can or iced for 6-8 hours then rinse, dress and cook


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

also, cook it upside down (so the breast is on the bottom)

I also stuff it with fruit instead of stuffing (even though I LOVE stuffing)


----------

